# Update Highslide image viewer



## BlueSteel (Jan 1, 2011)

Images on GBAtemp.net that use the Highslide script to "pop out" to get displayed in full size (like the packshots for the game releases) just disappear when you click them using Google Chrome and AdBlock.

This is a known issue between the "beforeload" trigger used by AdBlock and earlier versions of highslide. The current version 4.1.9 of Highslide incorporates a fix for this. I would appreciate if the highslide.js file that is used on GBAtemp.net could be upgraded to a newer version.

Thread highlighting the issue and fix:
http://www.highslide.com/forum/viewtopic.p...p;sk=t&sd=a

Download page for highslide:
http://highslide.com/download.php


----------



## SifJar (Jan 6, 2011)

If this will fix the issue it'd be greatly appreciated. However, I don't think AdBlock is the issue, because I disabled it and it still happened.


----------



## person66 (Feb 9, 2011)

bump!

Any chance that this could be done. It is really annoying, and it would be nice if it could be fixed.

@SifJar: Really? disabling adblock fixes the problem for me.


----------



## SifJar (Feb 9, 2011)

Huh, it seems to be working fine now (with AdBlock Plus for Chrome (Beta) enabled).

EDIT: And...its stopped again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: When COMPLETELY disabled, it works. When only disabled for GBATemp, it doesn't. I'm guessing I need to add an exception for highslide.com or something...

EDIT: Anyone able to make it work with AdBlock enabled for other sites apart from GBATemp?

Huh...it works in the Releases forums fine with AdBlock enabled. But on other parts of GBATemp, it does not.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Feb 9, 2011)

I have the same issue, so id really appreciate a fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

